# Lots of big beef roasts to can



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

I need ideas! I have 4 BIG roasts of beef (top sirloin and bottom round) that I need to get out of the freezer and canned up. I need more ideas of what to do with it! 

I've got Jackie Clay resources, so her usual ideas are on my list. 

Any others? Talking about 60-80 lbs here, LOL. Gonna be a busy week!

TY!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Pot roast, pot roast, pot roast
Hot beef sandwiches-toast bread, put beef on top and top with hot beef gravy
chili
vegetable beef stew
lots of mexican type foods
add to stir fry
add to chinese vegetables

Pretty much anything you use beef for other than a hamburger....James


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Agree. Can it plain in chunks and the uses later are unlimited.
http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_05/strips_cubes_chunks.html

Personally I'd make up a big batch of beef broth using the trimmings and a few pieces of the meat plus some onions and seasonings, then roast them all a bit for browning and added flavor, add the roasting juices to the broth, and then can it all in chunks in the broth.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

Sheppards pie.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Cut it up in 1 inch pieces, sear it good, fill the jars and process accordingly. Meat canned by itself will last longer or so my experience shows. Then make some good thick noodles and cook it together. YUMMY big egg noodles.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

A little late but I would leave a good portion in very large pieces and dry age them. Probably prefer the fattier and tougher pieces. Hang em in the garage (perfect temp probably this time of year depending on your location) or some place similar after patting down with salt. Can't beat the flavor and once dried it can be moved back to the kitchen preferably hung somewhere like a fancy ham and will keep forever and only get more flavorful.


----------

